# Reel for kayak mothership trip



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I am signed up for a Kayak Mothership trip in May. I was recently fortunate to win a $500 gift cert for American Legacy Fishing. I am looking for a reel that would be big enough for the mothership trip but also work for nearshore bottom fishing. I like the Shimanos. 

Recommendations?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

cant go wrong with the shimano tld's. lever drag and built for big fish. i like the tld 50's for inshore stuff like kings and snapper. but we use the bigger ones for wahoo and white marlin. awesome reels.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

yup, Talica 10 II speed. they are awesome.put it on a terez rod and you'll whip 99% of what you get a shot at. if you want to do a rod and reel combo try a tyrnos 2 speed with the same rod.Or my buddy lobsterman would probably recommend the toriums.:blinkKidding) 
Good Luck!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

A fifty for kings??? If I had $500 that wasn't mine and I had to by a reel, I'd put a couple hundred more with it, and get a torsa 20. Holds plenty of line (spectra) and geared for pulling stumps. If not that, then a trinidad. I hate plastic reels though.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Get two different sized Avets. Mine have treated me very well over the years. A great price for what you get and very compact for fishing from a kayak. I'd go with a JX or LX. I just sold my JX and picked up a LX 2speed. These can fish 50-65lb braid perfectly. I also leave a bit of space on the spool for 25yds of 20lb mono topshot so I can troll for kings.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

The Warden is keeping a close eye on me so I need to stay under the $500 mark. The Tac 8, 10, 12, and 16 all list under $500... just under. 
The 8's and 10's max drag is 20. The 12 and 16 max drag is 40. 
Big difference in weight between 8 and 10 versu 12 and 16 > = @ 8 ounces. 
The 8 and 10 line capacity for 65 powerpro ranges from 235 to 335. The 12 and 16 line capacity for 80 ranges from 355 to 430. 

I haven't bluewater fished since I was a kid so I'm not realy sure what I need for the mothership trip. Weight is big factor for me, so it would be good to stay with the 10. The line length for the 10 should be fine, right? Its the big difference in the drag ( 10 at 20 lbs versu 12 at 40 lbs) that concerns me. Input welcome!


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

it depends on how important weight and capacity is. I'd get the 12 just for the peace of mind. if you hook up a nice tuna or a big jack, you know you can put the smack down on 'em. Or you can lock the drag down and let them tow you around for a while.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Got the Talica 12 II speed. 
It will take 400 yds of 65 lb or 355 of 80 lb. What size line should I go with? 
Hope to get a nice AJ early and then move on to trolling live bait or lures. Looking for advice on leaders, lures... 
Suggestions?


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats on the Talica 12II! I hear the Terez rods are a good match for it. Put the 80 on it for sure and go catch a monster. Good luck with it and LEASH it good!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I have an Ernie Cavitts custom spiral rod that is designed especially for bottom fishing off a kayak. 
http://www.cavittscustoms.com/

Now I need to gather my tackle list. Suggestions?

Definitely plan to leash the rod/reel!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

80 jerry brown hollow.....


----------

